# Smoked Pickled Eggs



## cuervoacres (Jun 14, 2010)

O.K Gonna see what all the talk is about..have had pickled eggs and have had smoked eggs so now is time to combine the two like others on here have done!!! Gonna smoke the eggs in the shell, then use the TH recipe for the brine,except using my wifes sliced jalapenos instead of the store bought ones.Her peppers have a litttle heat to alot of heat so the eggs should come out about right!!! Will see if I can figure out the qview function for the pics...

BA


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 14, 2010)

I think you are going to enjoy the experience as well as the eggs. Keep us posted on how this goes.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 14, 2010)

Sounds like a good one don't forget lots of Qview and some directions when your done!!!!!!!!


----------



## garyt (Jun 14, 2010)

Interesting. either of those two keep me close to sleeping in the garage at night, the combo might cause a divorce. And this time it has been working pretty good for 23 years so I will personally take a pass and see what you do


----------



## meateater (Jun 14, 2010)

Sounds great, I hope your downwind!


----------



## upsman (Jun 15, 2010)

oh man would love to learn the process of this. love making home made pickled eggs. even the deal of smoking eggs period sounds delic!!!!!


----------



## cuervoacres (Jun 16, 2010)

O.K. Eggs on smoker...







Eggs after smoke.(with a few appetizers!!!) 







Eggs all pickled and in fridge for a while before eating.....







Can't wait to see how they taste,but probably not around the smoker...LOL

BA


----------



## upsman (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey cuervoacres, loving those last 2 centerfolds that make you say the D-word and that looks good afterwords. would like to get that recipe from you. bet that would make some D-good deviled eggs after smoking them. thanks for the pics! here is my jar pckled egg recipe.

place as many eggs as you wish to pickle and do the boiling process and remove shells of course and place eggs in pickling jar and add water to cover 1 to 2 inches above eggs. remove eggs. measure water from jar in order to replace same amount with mixture of 3/4 red wine vinegar and 1/4 water. place vinegar mixture in saucepan. for each qt of vinegar mixture add one dried red pepper, 1 clove of garlic, 4 peppercorns, 2whole cloves, and 1 inch piece of gingerroot, quartered. bring to boil, reduce heat simmer 5 minutes and let cool to room temperature.

place eggs into pickling jar. pour vinegar mixture over eggs cover tightly, let stand at least one week. open every day during first week to let fumes escape. after a week or so the odor will disappear. enjoy!  the whites turn a nice burgandy color from the red wine vinegar and they are awesome! sorry to everyone for posting a pickled egg recipe on a smoking forum but saw these pics of pickled eggs and just had to share it hehehehe! sure would love that smoked pickled egg recipe!!!!!


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 17, 2010)

???did smoke actually penetrate the shell. it doesnt seem like it would


----------

